# Fiance Visa to the Uk Help. I am from USA



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello everyone. I am a newbie to this site which I think is a great website because before I joined I was reading all the posts and everyone seems so friendly and helpful on here! 

So I do not want to really bother anyone or waste anyone's time but I do have a few questions that I would love for someone, anyone to answer. I have done my research loads for my fiance visa and I feel about 90% positive that I get it all but there are still a few questions I couldn't really find the answers to, little questions.

Before I begin I guess I should give everyone a brief intro. about my situation.

I am about to turn 21 at the end of October of this year, just a few weeks away now. Immediately after my birthday or the day of I will be applying online for my fiance visa to the Uk seeing as I can not go to the Uk on my fiance visa until I am 21 years old. 

I have been in a relationship with my 26 year old fiance from England since 2006 from meeting online. Now before anyone wants to judge me I know I was 16 when we started dating but to me it never felt like I was too young and my parents approved of it right from the get go. 

He came here in 07 for our 1 year anniversary and met my parents and I for a week. After that I was still finishing up High School and could not make it there. It took a whole year until April 08 for him to come back for another week because he wanted to save up a lot of money and things like that. 

I graduated and went to England for the first time for a month in Summer 2008.

Sam came here December 2008-end of Jan 2009 for my winter break from college and he proposed to me on 1/3/09!

I went back there for 3 months Summer 2009..He came back here for a month and a half in Jan. 2010..I went back there again Summer 2010 for 3 months..

And now we wait..

What I have learned is the distance has always been hard which is why I can not wait to marry him and be with him forever. But I also know that I wouldn't trade any of it , the distance, etc in for the world. It has made us so close.

Now I stopped going to college here after a year because they were screwing around with my credits so I said to hell with that Im not wasting my time or money..So I work full time..I plan to go get a good job in England when I move there and hopefully enroll in the small college in his town. 

Other than that I have been freaking out, stressing out about this fiance visa. It needs to get approved or I will be heartbroken..I am pretty confident that I will do it all right and get it approved because I can show that him and I are a legit couple..

I like that the World Bridge website has a step by step guide of filling out this visa..
I also understand what I have to do for the application, and what I must do when I go over there to marry him..I know that after marriage I'll extend my visa for 2 years which is a probationary period where I can work, etc and then after that I can finally look into settlement..I'd like to become a dual citizen as well..


Okay so I was thinking also about using A BRIGGS since they are in New York and that is where I will be sending all my stuff into and the city is extremely close to me. I also read a lot of good things about them so I might just use them!

Now my Questions:

** I will be applying for my fiance visa online. I then know that at the end of the application I must pay the fees and set up an appointment for my biometrics to be taken..Once I go for that appointment I get the info. from them that I went and then I can print off my application and send in the biometrics info. and all of my supporting documents, correct?

**I read a guide about what the visa application looks like..Now me and my fiance have not set a date for our wedding yet, although we have gotten many things in order , the one gov. site said not to make any travel or book anything until you have your visa..Therefore, the second I get my visa I will set a date.
ONE QUESTION ON THE VISAS ASKS, WHAT IS YOUR INTENDED DATE OF TRAVEL? BUT I DON'T HAVE ONE SINCE I'M WAITING ON THEM, WHAT SHALL I PUT?

**I read on the Uk website that they are planning to abolish the certificate of approval scheme by the end of this year, beginning of next but until then I must still apply for that before going to the registrar to give notice of our marriage..I understand I must fill this out once I move there?? Or am I wrong? And can I set our wedding date before getting a certificate of approval or after??? Help please.

**I understand everything I must send in for my SUPPORTING DOCUMENTS. Until my birthday I have been crazily getting everything in order and having my fiance getting his stuff in order to send over to me so that its all here by the time I apply.

Now Very Important question! Do I need my fiance's UK Passport to be sent to me for my visa application or can I photocopy each page of it?? I have no idea and I do know they said EVERY ORGINAL DOCUMENT. I am confused!

Do I also need his or mine birth certificate to be sent in as well???

I will be sending in Emails from me and my fiance since we first met online, I have them dating back from 2006-until this very day. I save everything..

I will be sending in proof that we both have AOL, Skype logs, Phone records, Calling cards, and letters we have sent to eachother in the post. 

I also will be sending in cards his parents have given to me and written messages in, cards people have given us on our engagement (I have a bunch!)

I will be sending in both of our ticket stubs, email confirmation itineries, proof of my Continental frequent flyer miles , etc.

AND PICTURES. DONT GET ME STARTED. I LOVE TO TAKE PHOTOS..I have about 1,000 or more photos of me and my fiance from 2008 (when I first got my camera) until now..I also have loads of pictures of him with alllll my family and friends and me with all his family and friends, and us in many many different places, vacations, etc. I am most confident on this part of the supporting documents, its what will definitely show that weve been together for a long time and are legit.

I will be sending in a letter from me stating in full detail how we met, a letter from my fiance inviting me saying he is aware of me moving to the Uk to be with him and marry him, a letter from his parents because we will be living at their house for some time until we find an apartment which will be ASAP, and a letter from my parents saying how they know I am applying for the visa they approve, they love my fiance, yadda yadda..
QUESTION: WHAT PROOF FROM MY FUTURE IN LAWS SHOULD I HAVE THEM SEND TO ME..I KNOW I NEED PROOF THAT THEY LIVE IN THAT HOME, ILL HAVE THEM SEND ME RENT AGREEMENTS OR WHAT HAVE THEY , BUT WHAT ELSE DO I NEED FROM THEM?? 

**QUESTION? I CAN PROVIDE ALL OF MY BANK STATEMENTS FROM NOW AND FROM WHEN I FIRST OPENED IT. THEY ARE ONLY LOOKING TO SEE FROM 3 MONTHS AGO AND THE MONTH I APPLY FOR THE VISA CORRECT OR SHALL I PROVIDE MORE MONTHS? AND I CAN PROVIDE MY FIANCE'S BANK STATEMENTS TOO.

**QUESTION-THEY ALSO WANT PAY STUBS FROM NOW AND 3 MONTHS AGO, ETC. I CAN PROVIDE THEM WITH THAT NO PROBLEM ..AND MY FIANCE IS SELF EMPLOYED AND MUST WRITE OUT INVOICES FOR EVERY JOB HE DOES, HE IS AN ELECTRICIAN..SO SINCE HE IS SELF EMPLOYED WILL HIS WORK INVOICES ME PROOF ENOUGH? AND MUST HE SHOW PROOF THAT HE PAYS TAXES?

**Me and my fiance will provide 2 passport photos each.

**I will be providing them with Proof that I am definitely getting married there but havent set a date..I wrote down a list of dates for 2011 that I would like to get married on..I am also providing them in one folder of wedding prep. I have been doing such as will show them pictures of gowns I am interested in buying, pics of my bridesmaid's dresses, pictures and emails i have sent to venues, proof that we have a baker for our cake, and a hairstylist and I have emails ongoing between me and my hairstylist talking about planning my wedding.. I think I have more than enough supporting documents, correct? 

**LAST QUESTION I COULD THINK OF! ONCE THEY SAY MY VISA IS APPROVED, DO THEY GIVE ME A SUFFICIENT AMOUNT OF TIME TO MOVE THERE? I MUST SHIP THINGS MAINLY CLOTHES, SINCE I HAVE NO FURNITURE, TO MY FIANCE'S HOUSE, AND I WANT TO SHIP OVER A WEDDING DRESS I THINK INSTEAD OF BUYING IT THERE BECUASE ONCE I MOVE THERE ONLY WEDDING PLANS I WANNA FOCUS ON ARE THE BRIDESMAID DRESSES, THE VENUE-BOOK IT, AND BOOK THE REGISTRAR AND EVERY LITTLE DETAIL..



Okay sorry for this long thread..Hope someone , anyone, finds the time to read it..I would really appreciate it I am very stressed but confident and I'm nervous and just want this visa and just want to start my life finally! I know mostly everything but those few questions I have just need some answers..Thanks for your time everyone ..

-Kay


----------



## helricha (Sep 18, 2010)

Yes, your thread is very long. But I can start to answer a couple of questions for you. There are several others who should be able to help as well. These are not in order but just tid bits from what you stated, and a starter for you. 

1) You do have a lot of data to prove your relationship is legit. Do not overwhelm the embassy with unnecessary information. They are only wanting to make sure that you two have indeed met and are planning to get married. If you want to send a couple of pictures, copies of flight itineraries (recent ones), and recent skype logs then that would be sufficient. 

2)IMHO, I would not bother with A Briggs. If you want to dish out extra money, pay the priority service through Worldbridge. If you overnight the application package then it will get there at the same time as if A Briggs took it over. They cannot do anything extra for you that you can't do yourself. 

3)I would be hesitant about mailing a passport. From what I understand, most people send certified copies of their passports. 

4)I could be misinformed but I don't see the reason that your fiance needs to send in two passport size photos. Just you, but double check on that.


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Hiya, thanks for your response. Sorry for this threa being long I tend to write loads, just always have lol.

K will definitely not try and overwhelm them but will make sure I have more rather than less.

Yes not so sure about A BRIGGS if I overnight it, it should be fine. But then all of these users said it was great using them. I guess ill decide in due time

Yes I am hesitant about giving his passport in as is he. So guess I will see. 

Kk thanks for your help. Hope others can answer some of my other questions =]


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

KayKay said:


> Hiya, thanks for your response. Sorry for this threa being long I tend to write loads, just always have lol.
> 
> K will definitely not try and overwhelm them but will make sure I have more rather than less.
> 
> ...


Hi, 
I used A Briggs, and am glad I did. But, if your confident in your whole package you should be fine. You must send in your passport. I was told only original passports are acceptable. I had my husband mail me his, and then I sent it with mine. I sent more than enough evidence, A briggs went through it all, and handed in only what they felt was needed. I did not want to send too little evidence. I received my visa in less than a week and a half.
To answer some of your questions:
1. ONE QUESTION ON THE VISAS ASKS, WHAT IS YOUR INTENDED DATE OF TRAVEL? BUT I DON'T HAVE ONE SINCE I'M WAITING ON THEM, WHAT SHALL I PUT?
Just put the date you wish to leave. Im sure you have already thought it through. You will also need to book (not pay) a plane ticket for that date. You just book the ticket, and print off the itenerary. It will say this is not a confirmed booking, which the consulate will understand, as you have no guarantee of a visa.

2.I cant help you with marrying in the UK, as I married in USA..sorry 

Now Very Important question! Do I need my fiance's UK Passport to be sent to me for my visa application or can I photocopy each page of it?? I have no idea and I do know they said EVERY ORGINAL DOCUMENT. I am confused!
3.Again, all forms of ID, and marriage certs, divorce certs etc, must be in the original form. So yes, you must send in your passport, SS card, his PP etc. This is what A Briggs told me, and the helpful people on here back (5 months ago...sheesh!! its already been that long!!)

**I will be sending in Emails from me and my fiance since we first met online, I have them dating back from 2006-until this very day. I save everything..

I will be sending in proof that we both have AOL, Skype logs, Phone records, Calling cards, and letters we have sent to eachother in the post. 

I also will be sending in cards his parents have given to me and written messages in, cards people have given us on our engagement (I have a bunch!)

I will be sending in both of our ticket stubs, email confirmation itineries, proof of my Continental frequent flyer miles , etc.
***
4.All of this is what I sent as well. A Briggs did not tell me if they pulled it to use or not, so I can not say if it helped. But I would include it, however the emails from 2006 onward may be a bit much.I would just explain how yall communicated through the whole time, and showing plane tickes, reciepts for skype etc will suffice.

The pictures, 1000...
5. No, simply send a few. To show the progression of the relationship. I also sent a few pics of the house I would be living in once I got to the UK, but they do not need to see everyone of the 1000  As Im sure they are lovely, it will be overkill.


QUESTION: WHAT PROOF FROM MY FUTURE IN LAWS SHOULD I HAVE THEM SEND TO ME..I KNOW I NEED PROOF THAT THEY LIVE IN THAT HOME, ILL HAVE THEM SEND ME RENT AGREEMENTS OR WHAT HAVE THEY , BUT WHAT ELSE DO I NEED FROM THEM?? 
6. My inlaws provided their (we have been in their house temp untill we get our own) annual mortgage statement (ORIGINAL, not a photo copy), as well as a letter of support stating we would never be with out anything and they invited me to live there with them. I also photocopied their passports and sent them along just in case.

QUESTION? I CAN PROVIDE ALL OF MY BANK STATEMENTS FROM NOW AND FROM WHEN I FIRST OPENED IT. THEY ARE ONLY LOOKING TO SEE FROM 3 MONTHS AGO AND THE MONTH I APPLY FOR THE VISA CORRECT OR SHALL I PROVIDE MORE MONTHS? AND I CAN PROVIDE MY FIANCE'S BANK STATEMENTS TOO.
7. Basically, if you know the date (after your birthday) that you are going to apply, well from that date back 3 months. They literally will refuse it if its too far away. Mine was a week prior to the date I applied, and A Briggs THANKFULLY called me and said hurry and fax us the last 7 days of your bank statement...so yes, it must be the most current date to the date you apply.

**QUESTION-THEY ALSO WANT PAY STUBS FROM NOW AND 3 MONTHS AGO, ETC. I CAN PROVIDE THEM WITH THAT NO PROBLEM ..AND MY FIANCE IS SELF EMPLOYED AND MUST WRITE OUT INVOICES FOR EVERY JOB HE DOES, HE IS AN ELECTRICIAN..SO SINCE HE IS SELF EMPLOYED WILL HIS WORK INVOICES ME PROOF ENOUGH? AND MUST HE SHOW PROOF THAT HE PAYS TAXES
8. Yes, he must show that. Simplest way is to contact HMRC (him, not you lol) and get a statement of earnings for the tax year. If that is not possible, he must show (a detailed letter maybe) how he earns enough. The point of this, is to show that he will have plenty of money to cover you when you get there with out recourse to public funds. Basically 90 GBP every 2 weeks to cover your food and lodging.

9. The wedding stuff, its great you are getting so much detail in, but I think it may be even more than I did! If you have invitations or even the emails from the venues should be fine. 

*LAST QUESTION I COULD THINK OF! ONCE THEY SAY MY VISA IS APPROVED, DO THEY GIVE ME A SUFFICIENT AMOUNT OF TIME TO MOVE THERE? I MUST SHIP THINGS MAINLY CLOTHES, SINCE I HAVE NO FURNITURE, TO MY FIANCE'S HOUSE, AND I WANT TO SHIP OVER A WEDDING DRESS I THINK INSTEAD OF BUYING IT THERE BECUASE ONCE I MOVE THERE ONLY WEDDING PLANS I WANNA FOCUS ON ARE THE BRIDESMAID DRESSES, THE VENUE-BOOK IT, AND BOOK THE REGISTRAR AND EVERY LITTLE DETAIL..
10. Yes you have adequate time to get here to the UK-6 weeks. I literally brought two suitcases with me, Its so exspensive to send things over. But if you have the money to do it, more power to you girl 
I got my passports back 2 days after it was approved. I booked my plane ticket 2 days after that and was outta there. So, good luck, and I hope I have helped.
xxPepperxx


----------



## helricha (Sep 18, 2010)

> Now Very Important question! Do I need my fiance's UK Passport to be sent to me for my visa application or can I photocopy each page of it?? I have no idea and I do know they said EVERY ORGINAL DOCUMENT. I am confused!
> 3.Again, all forms of ID, and marriage certs, divorce certs etc, must be in the original form. So yes, you must send in your passport, SS card, his PP etc. This is what A Briggs told me, and the helpful people on here back (5 months ago...sheesh!! its already been that long!!)


I don't want to disagree with this statement because I have not sent in my visa application yet. But I do belong to another paid forum that has several people who have recently received their visas. They did do certified copies of some things and did not have any problems. Also another one stated this concerning the passport from her spouse: 
My husband had his done for £30 at a solicitor's, but in Belfast so doesn't help you, unfortunately. Will he be in the US with you when you're doing the application and waiting? If not, you'll have to get the copy full-stop. The Home Office informed me it's a criminal offense to send passports over international waters.
I don't know if this is true but it is worth looking into.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

helricha said:


> I don't want to disagree with this statement because I have not sent in my visa application yet. But I do belong to another paid forum that has several people who have recently received their visas. They did do certified copies of some things and did not have any problems. Also another one stated this concerning the passport from her spouse:
> My husband had his done for £30 at a solicitor's, but in Belfast so doesn't help you, unfortunately. Will he be in the US with you when you're doing the application and waiting? If not, you'll have to get the copy full-stop. The Home Office informed me it's a criminal offense to send passports over international waters.
> I don't know if this is true but it is worth looking into.


It says on guidance notes for a settlement visa application (VAF4A):

_8.2.10 Sponsor’s permission to live in the UK.
Please provide supporting evidence of this by supplying *a copy of their bio data page from their passport *(the page with their photograph) and their visa (if they have one) or other permission to be in the UK._
http://www.ukvisas.gov.uk/resources/en/docs/1903073/vaf4a

This makes sense if the sponsor (your fiancé) is in UK and cannot be expected to send his passport to US.


----------



## helricha (Sep 18, 2010)

Joppa said:


> It says on guidance notes for a settlement visa application (VAF4A):
> 
> _8.2.10 Sponsor’s permission to live in the UK.
> Please provide supporting evidence of this by supplying *a copy of their bio data page from their passport *(the page with their photograph) and their visa (if they have one) or other permission to be in the UK._
> ...


Thanks Joppa. You helped me by pointing this out as well.
Much appreciated.


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello everyone thanks for all your kind replies it really helps me out a lot.
I will take in to consideration all of the responses and I think I got everything in order now just need my fiance to send me all the documents and I think I am going to have him get his passport notarized itll be a certified copy not the original so I think that should be ok

I am so excited to move there Ive waited so long !

I will post any more questions I can think of and will keep you all updated on when I apply and all that. I hope it gets approved


----------



## helricha (Sep 18, 2010)

KayKay said:


> Hello everyone thanks for all your kind replies it really helps me out a lot.
> I will take in to consideration all of the responses and I think I got everything in order now just need my fiance to send me all the documents and I think I am going to have him get his passport notarized itll be a certified copy not the original so I think that should be ok
> 
> I am so excited to move there Ive waited so long !
> ...


Great. Please keep up posted on when you send it in, if you decide to use A Briggs, if you decide to do the priority service, and how long it takes for you to get it back.
It will help everyone who hasn't applied yet, including me.
Thanks!


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

helricha said:


> Great. Please keep up posted on when you send it in, if you decide to use A Briggs, if you decide to do the priority service, and how long it takes for you to get it back.
> It will help everyone who hasn't applied yet, including me.
> Thanks!


Will do. When are you applying??


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

Joppa said:


> It says on guidance notes for a settlement visa application (VAF4A):
> 
> _8.2.10 Sponsor’s permission to live in the UK.
> Please provide supporting evidence of this by supplying *a copy of their bio data page from their passport *(the page with their photograph) and their visa (if they have one) or other permission to be in the UK._
> ...


WEll, Its a good thing I didnt get caught!!! OMG ..sigh I wonder why A Briggs told me it had to be his actuall Passport!! omg Im glad I didnt get into trouble!


----------



## helricha (Sep 18, 2010)

KayKay said:


> Will do. When are you applying??


I am leaving 26th April 2011, so I will apply either the first week of March or at the end of February. I plan to use the priority service, $300. That means it should be done within 15 business days. 
I know that many people are suggesting against it but I am getting my ticket this month and if it ends up that I can't leave when I want then I will just do a change on the flight, which will be about $250. 
I am going to have my husband's mam get a copy of his long form birth certificate to send with a copy of his passport.


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Two more silly questions.

1-I can type up the letter on my laptop of how I met my fiance, print it out and sign my name in script correct or do they want hand written because my hand writing is awful. 

2-Visa application asks What is your name...And what other name are you known by:

Well my full name is Kalyn but some people call me Kay
and his name is Samuel , some people call him Sam ..should we write that lol but since its a nickname is it whatever?

let me know guys! thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

KayKay said:


> Two more silly questions.
> 
> 1-I can type up the letter on my laptop of how I met my fiance, print it out and sign my name in script correct or do they want hand written because my hand writing is awful.
> 
> ...


Sure, typing up is fine - preferable to having to decipher bad handwriting!
Mention Kalyn/Kay, but not Samuel/Sam as it's obvious.


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Joppa said:


> Sure, typing up is fine - preferable to having to decipher bad handwriting!
> Mention Kalyn/Kay, but not Samuel/Sam as it's obvious.


Okay that does make sense, thank you


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Does anyone know how strict the british embassy can be if the 2 passport photos I submit are not 45 mm by 35 mm and are instead 2 by 2 inches? I cant find any place around here that does 45 mm by 35 mm and have checked..I am freaking out, the 2 photos I do have are great and everything they asked for on the photo guidance from home office's website but because it is 2 by 2 can they deny my whole visa application because of that??, and it asks to sign my name should I include my middle name too ? and does it have to be in script or no? Anyone who knows the answer to this please help me , thanks again


----------



## helricha (Sep 18, 2010)

KayKay said:


> Does anyone know how strict the british embassy can be if the 2 passport photos I submit are not 45 mm by 35 mm and are instead 2 by 2 inches? I cant find any place around here that does 45 mm by 35 mm and have checked..I am freaking out, the 2 photos I do have are great and everything they asked for on the photo guidance from home office's website but because it is 2 by 2 can they deny my whole visa application because of that??, and it asks to sign my name should I include my middle name too ? and does it have to be in script or no? Anyone who knows the answer to this please help me , thanks again


First, take a deep breath. Don't freak out. Plenty of time for that when you finally get over there with your partner. 
Since all I know is that you're in NJ, this is a place I found that will cut it accordingly. 
Passport Photo and Visa photo in Manhattan, New York City, New York, NYC, NY

Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

KayKay said:


> Does anyone know how strict the british embassy can be if the 2 passport photos I submit are not 45 mm by 35 mm and are instead 2 by 2 inches? I cant find any place around here that does 45 mm by 35 mm and have checked..I am freaking out, the 2 photos I do have are great and everything they asked for on the photo guidance from home office's website but because it is 2 by 2 can they deny my whole visa application because of that??, and it asks to sign my name should I include my middle name too ? and does it have to be in script or no? Anyone who knows the answer to this please help me , thanks again


Your photos should conform to the size specified on visa application form. They will be scanned, digitised and kept on record, so it's important that they meet the specifications in every respect (though they will have a photo taken with your biometrics). Many people in UK have had their passport applications refused or delayed because of incorrect photos being submitted. 2" x 2" may be acceptable, but you don't want to take chances.
As stated, in large cities there are photo studios that will take your photos according to the requirements of every embassy or consulate (they have a list).


----------

